# Utiliser Time capsule avec windows possible ?



## gilleshim (18 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Je viens de switcher pour mac (Macbook air) et je suis totalement satisfait. Seulement j'ai du partitionner mon disque dur avec BootCamp pour conserver windows car certains de mes logiciels ne tournent pas sur mac (Solidworks entre autres).

J'ai installé une time capsule en Wifi qui fonctionne parfaitement, seulement je me pose la question de savoir si je peux me connecter dessus à partir de windows pour y stocker des fichiers? Pour le moment elle n'apparait pas quand je suis sous windows.

Par ailleurs, je me connecte à internet en Wifi via une neufbox. Serait-ce plus avantageux de me connecter en passant par la time capsule, après avoir relié celle-ci à la neufbox?

Dernière question: quand je branche la time capsule en ethernet sous mac OS-X, et si je désactive airport, elle n'apparait plus. Je n'arrive pas à la relier en ethernet, mais cela me ferait gagner beaucoup de temps pour transférer de gros fichiers. Dans les réglage des paramètres réseaux elle apparait, mais je ne comprend pas grand chose aux réglages à faire...

Ma config: Mac OS-X leopard sur macbook air, et windows XP sur 32Go.

Merci à ceux qui pourront me dépanner, je suis débutant sous mac.


----------



## whereismymind (19 Juin 2008)

Sur le site d'Apple, il n'est fait aucune mention d'une compatibilité Windows. Et vue que Time Capsule fonctionne en lien avec Time Machine apparemment.

Sinon, pour ton WiFi, je pense que ça n'a pas d'intérêt de relier la Neuf Box à ton Time Capsule si tu n'as qu'un seul ordinateur.

Et sinon bravo pour ce switch et bienvenu


----------



## gilbert2000 (19 Juin 2008)

Salut !!

Sisi, ya pas de problème pour faire fonctionner time capsule avec Windows. J'en ai fait l'expérience encore hier..... Sauf que je n'ai pas encore fait le test depuis une installation bootcamp mais depuis un "vrai PC". Y a pas de raisons je pense !

Pour ma part, j'ai un PC directement relié en ethernet sur la TC. Du coup, elle apparait dans mes favoris réseau ==> Réseau crosoft ==> workgroup

Tu peux soit y accéder comme ça ou bien créer un lecteur qui pointe directement vers la TC en faisant un simple clique droit sur ton icône TC dans l'emplacement vu plus haut.

Concernant ta connexion wifi, je pense que tu peux effectivement te passer du wifi de la 9box. Ca évitera d'avoir 2 connexions wifi différentes et, te facilitera l'administration.

L'avantage de se connecter par le wifi de la TC ne se vera pas pour accéder à internet mais lorsque tu voudras écrire/lire sur la TC. En effet, le wifi 802.11n de la TC est plus performant que celui de ta 9box.

Pour ton pb de connexion ethernet, as-tu configurer ta TC pour qu'elle fournisse une @IP à ton airport ? (DHCP) Pour ma part, je n'ai pas activé ce mode, c'est ma freebox qui se charge de le faire.
Vérifie que tu as connecté ta TC à ton airport sur l'un des ports ethernet de la TC (pas le wan).
De mémoire, dans le 2è onglet de l'utilitaire airport, tu as un menu déroulant en bas qui te donne le choix entre 3 modes dont un mode *distribuer une plage d'adresse ip* qui pourrait peut  être résoudre ton pb.

Essaye ça si ça marche dans le cas contraire, en te connectant par câble, peux tu me donner l'@IP de ta TC (info visible dans utilitaire airport) ainsi que celle de ton airport (info visible dans les préférences réseaux)

A+


----------



## kadet55 (19 Juin 2008)

salut 

pour utiliser time capsule avec windows tu dois installer l'utilitaire de airport sur ton windows (fournie avec ton time capsule sur le cd ) ensuite comme sur os x tu passe par airport pour configurer ton capsule .

cela fonctionne très bien comme le dit gilbert2000 y a pas de soucie .

si tu laisse ta box gérer le dhcp met ton capsule en mode pont dans le menu déroulant dont parle gilbert2000  si tu est novice ça vaut mieux que de désactiver le mode dhcp de ta box (se qui est deja plus compliquer )

quand au wifi plusieurs personne se sont plainte de la capsule car le réseau wifi de leur box est plus performant que celui de capsule alors que c'est sensé être le contraire .
pour ma part j'ai tout installer en ethernet et ça fonctionne très bien surtout pour les gros fichier qui sont interminable en wifi .


----------



## gilbert2000 (19 Juin 2008)

kadet55 a dit:


> surtout pour les gros fichier qui sont interminable en wifi .



Tu m'elton !! j'ai voulu tenter avant hier une 1è sauvegarde wifi de mon mac.

Uhhhhh !! après 24h, il était rendu à 20Go sur 93 !!

J'ai stoppé la sauvegarde et l'ai faite par ethernet cette nuit.
A marche mieux comme ça !!


----------



## whereismymind (19 Juin 2008)

24h pour 20 Go, y'a comme un problème quand même ! Certes, je suis loin d'être un fanatique du WiFi mais tout de même, c'est censé aller un peu plus vite que ça !!!


----------



## gilbert2000 (19 Juin 2008)

Sans doute !! le truc c'est que je passais par le wifi de ma freebox donc c'est déjà plus lent !! je ne sais d'ailleurs pas s'il s'agit d'un wifi b ou g. Je ferai un ptit bench ce soir pour me rassurer !

Chuss


----------



## whereismymind (19 Juin 2008)

Si c'est du b, c'est un peu abusé. A moins que tu aies la première Freebox version 0.01a


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

whereismymind a dit:


> Si c'est du b, c'est un peu abusé. A moins que tu aies la première Freebox version 0.01a



Oh non, sur la Freebox, le 802.11g n'a été dispo qu'à partir de la Freebox v4 révision D, c'est à dire courant 2005 (la mienne, que j'ai eu fin octobre 2004 était une v4 rev C, et n'acceptait que la carte spécifique Free en 802.11*b*).


----------



## gilleshim (20 Juin 2008)

Merci pour votre aide, ça m'a beaucoup aidé: j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner la time capsule sous XP, elle apparait enfin dans le poste de travail. J'ai installé airport et je me connecte sur la TC en wifi.

Par contre j'ai l'adaptateur USB/ethernet et j'aimerais bien me connecter sur la TC en ethernet pour transférer 200Go de fichiers. Mais ca ne fonctionne pas, dès que je coupe le wifi elle disparait du poste de travail malgré le branchement ethernet. Faut-il paramétrer quelque chose pour la liaison ethernet?


----------



## tabasko (20 Janvier 2010)

Je m'interroge sur une configuration un peu plus tordu 

Nous avons 2 accès : une freebox et un modem routeur fibre numéricable.

J'ai mon iMac raccordé en ethernet sur la fibre numéricable, et j'ai connecté ma TC sur ce même modem-routeur numéricable, et cela fonctionne parfaitement.

Dans la maison, nous avons d'autres ordinateurs (Windows).

Objectif :
Rendre la TC accessible en WIFI (via numericable ou via free) pour les autres PC qui sont en wifi (qui peuvent être au choix sur free/numéricable).

Les histoires de dual font que si je voulais je pourrai raccorder ma TC sur 2 box différentes  , ou je nage dans le délire fantasmagorique


----------



## Scandale (1 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
Moi aussi je déterre ce sujet qui m'intéresse car je vais acheter une time capsule très bientôt et je me demande s'il est possible d'écrire sur la TC depuis Windows ou bien s'il est possible de créer une partition Time Machine et une autre en NTFS, le tout accessible depuis les deux machines.
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## tabasko (1 Février 2010)

je sais même plus comment je l'ai fais tellement c'était facile en fait ! j'ai même pas eu le réflexe de repasser par ici.

en gros ton "utilitaire airport" te montrera l'adresse IP de ta time capsule, et elle t'aura aussi  demandé (si tu le souhaites) de configurer un login/password ...

Il suffit de les donner à Windows et c'est parti !

genre de l'explorateur en \\192.168.0.10 (l'ip local dhcp que ta box/routeur t'aura attribué) puis authentification 

aucun problème de format de partoche !
c'est bien un mac !


----------



## Scandale (1 Février 2010)

merci pour ta réponse mais tu as oublié le fond de ma question qui était : est ce qu'on peut écrire depuis windows également ? 
mais je crois que j'ai eu ma réponse, à ce que j'ai compris, c'est un partage réseau "Bonjour", qu'on peut comparer à SMB ou NFS.


----------



## gog607 (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour.

Je me joins à la discusion car je rencontre un soucis.
Je possède un MacBook, et une Time Capsule depuis plus d'un an. J'utilisais ma Time Capsule pour faire des backup avec Time Machine de temps en temps.

Mon Mac vient de me rendre l'ame:rose:, et du coup je souhaite récupérer certains fichiers présent sur ma TC.
Pour cela j'ai pris le PC de mes parents (Vista), et j'y ai installé Airport. 
Depuis l'explorateur je trouve ma TC, mais je n'arrive pas à accèder aux différents dossiers de sauvegardes (comme je l'avais sur mon Mac sans passer avec Time Machine. Juste avec Finder).
J'ai juste un dossier "MacBook de XXX", et un fichier avec des chiffres et des lettres (Majuscules et minuscules). Et quand je clique sur le dossier "Macbook de XXX", j'ai un dossier "bands" avec plein de fichiers inconnus dedans, un flicher Info.bckup, un fichier Info.plist, et un fichier Token (dont je n'ai pas d'extension).

Comment est ce que je peux faire pour visualiser les différents dossiers et fichiers (depuis un PC) qui ont été sauvegardés de mon Mac ?

Sinon, est ce que si je demande à un ami possèdant un Macbook pro, est ce qu'il peut consulter tous mes documents présents dans ma TC ? (Via l'icone présent sur le bureau)

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !!!
Gog


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Février 2010)

Depuis le PC c'est pas bon. Le disque Time Capsule est formaté en HFS+ journalisé. Il te faut un Mac.

Et attention, ça ne marchera pas via Time Machine. Il faudra piocher à la mains via le Finder. Tu devras entrer tes identifiants Time Capsule pour accéder au disque et surtout à l'image disque de sauvegarde.

Ce que tu peux arranger avec ton ami => installer un système à l'aide du MBP sur un disque dur externe et utiliser l'assistant de migration pour récupérer les réglages et données. Long, mais propre.


----------



## ragmaxone (9 Mars 2010)

je viens apporter ma contribution

j'ai une Time Capsule depuis Noël, j'ai un MacBook avec Snow Leopard et ma femme utilise un PC avec XP.

Time Capsule est en HFS+ ok, mais le partage c'est SMB, donc en s'en tape du système de fichier, le partage marche "très" bien (les guillemets parce que c'est du partage M$), comme indiqué plus haut (Favoris Réseau -> Tout le Réseau -> Réseau M$ Win -> WORKGROUP par défaut), mais je me suis fait avoir au début, j'ai du rafraichir Explorer 3 ou 4 fois avant de voir apparaître la Capsule (ça vaut pas AFP combiné à Bonjour ...) et après avoir entré un login quelconque et le mot de passe de la Capsule ça a roulé comme sur des roulettes 

Pour Time *Machine* c'est pas la même chose, c'est un *logiciel* Mac, donc c'est uniquement dispo sous ... *Mac*. A part ça (et AFP), TOUT est dispo sous Windows.

Je confirme, certaines sauvegardes Time Machine peuvent être TRÈS longue, mais c'est pas souvent (normalement) et en branchant un câble quand c'est long, ça va super vite (surtout si le PC a du GigaBit).

J'aime bien cette boîte, bien qu'il manque certaines fonctionnalités de partage avancées (comme les droits et les comptes, j'ai essayé vite fait les comptes mais c'est bizarre) et c'est un peu instable avec les disques branchés sur USB (j'en branche 5 avec un HUB, oui c'est inutile mais j'ai des vieux disques que j'utilise occasionnellement).

Le WiFi en 100Mb+ (je sais pu exactement le débit) ça marche super bien ... quand ça marche  : le débit tombe TRÈS vite dès qu'il y a un obstacle ou un peu de distance malheureusement ... en attendant un mise à jour. Quand ça marche bien j'atteints 13Mo/s.

Voilà pour mon impression 

EDIT : pour l'histoire de récupérer les données de la sauvegarde depuis un PC c'est pas bon, le seul moyen, AMHA, c'est comme proposé plus haut, réstaurer sur un disque externe sur le MBP et récupérer les dossiers comme ça.
ça ma paru bizarre au début, parce que j'ai fait des sauvegardes avant ça, sous Leopard, et j'avais accès au fichiers depuis le Finder, mais là comme tu dis, y a que des fichiers bizarres ... dommage


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mars 2010)

ragmaxone a dit:


> EDIT : pour l'histoire de récupérer les données de la sauvegarde depuis un PC c'est pas bon, le seul moyen, AMHA, c'est comme proposé plus haut, réstaurer sur un disque externe sur le MBP et récupérer les dossiers comme ça.
> ça ma paru bizarre au début, parce que j'ai fait des sauvegardes avant ça, sous Leopard, et j'avais accès au fichiers depuis le Finder, mais là comme tu dis, y a que des fichiers bizarres ... dommage



En fait, le problème n'est pas tant HFS+, tu as raison avec SMB ce n'est pas l'important, mais le format de la sauvegarde sur une Time Capsule : une image disque .sparsebundle.


----------



## ragmaxone (9 Mars 2010)

le sparsebundle est un "paquet" et windows le voit comme un dossier pure et simple, mon sparsebundle situé sur Time Capsule est tout à fait ouvrable et parcourable depuis Windows.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mars 2010)

ragmaxone a dit:


> le sparsebundle est un "paquet" et windows le voit comme un dossier pure et simple, mon sparsebundle situé sur Time Capsule est tout à fait ouvrable et parcourable depuis Windows.



Et tu peux les exploiter ?


----------



## olafe (16 Mars 2010)

bonjour

J'ai essayé de connecter ma TC sur mon vista mais je rencontre un probléme :
quand airport me demande de me connecter à la tc j'ai un jolie message d'erreur style "identifiant ou mots de passe invalide contacté l'administratue disque (67)" quand je veux me connecter en utilisateur ou même en invité.

parc contre l'utilitaire de configuration airport voit bien ma TC et reconnait bien mon mot de passe, j'arrive même à faire clignoter le voyant de la tc.

j'ai fais plusieurs manipes en créant des comptes mais rien n'y fais.

Pourriez vous m'indiquer pas à pas comment ce connecter à la tc sous vista.

merci


----------



## Scandale (26 Mars 2010)

ragmaxone a dit:


> le sparsebundle est un "paquet" et windows le voit comme un dossier pure et simple, mon sparsebundle situé sur Time Capsule est tout à fait ouvrable et parcourable depuis Windows.



C'est l'inverse, car en réalité c'est un répertoire et OS X simule un paquet (ça fait plus propre et ça évite que le lambda aille trifouiller dedans au risque d'injustement maudire Time Machine ensuite), c'est d'ailleurs également le cas des applications OS X qui sont en fait des répertoires avec l'extension .app, là encore ça fait plus propre qu'une arborescence. Pour t'en convaincre, tu peux aller les parcourir l'un comme l'autre depuis la console.


----------



## Murat (1 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.
Je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum et c'est mon premier post.

Voici le matériel que j'ai :

Un Macbook Pro 13"/2.53Ghz/25OGo/OS X 10.6.2 (usage pro&perso)
Un Imac 24" au bureau
Une Time Capsule 1 To (acheté il y a 1 mois)
Une Freebox, génération récent, sans les antennes Wifi.
Un PC de Marque Acer au Salon sous Vista.(Usage Multimédia Seulement)
Un PC portable de marque HP sous Vista (Usage Multimédia et Divers à la  Maison)

Config et Branchement :

Freebox : Mode Modem seul, Mode routeur et Wifi désactivé, relié à la TC  en Ethernet
Time Capsule : Mode Routeur, Partage de disque via Ethernet activé, Wifi  Activé, relié à la Freebox et PC du salon en Ethernet.
MacBook Pro et ainsi qu'un autre PC portable sous Vista relié à la TC en  Wifi. Savegarde, Internet et toutes autres échanges entre MB Pro  fonctionne nickel. Pour le PC portable (en Wifi) et PC du Salon (en  Ethernet) aucun problème de connexion à internet.

Mon souhait :
J'ai crée un Dossier Vidéo sur la TC ou je stock tous mes films à fin de  regarder ceux ci à la fois sur le Macbook Pro, à la fois sur les autres  PC portables et sur tout sur le PC du salon qui est relié à la Télé.  Tous ces activités bien sur pas en même temps sur tous les PC 

Avec le MacBook Pro : AUCUN PROBLÈME, TOUS MARCHES NICKEL
Avec les autres PC sous Vista : Utilitaire Air-Port vois parfaitement la  TC. Je peux même configurer la TC depuis les PC Vista. Par contre quand  j'ai envie de voir un film, enregistré sur la TC : La TC est détecté  dans les "Réseaux" de Vista un coup sur Cinq voir même jamais. Et quand  il est détecté et que j'ai envie d'en profiter pour regarder un film ça  marche  
MAIS MAIS MAIS, APRES UNE VINGTAINE DE MINUTES DE BONS FILMS, PLLOUFFES,  TOUS DISPARAIS
Et la je suis obliger d'éteindre et rallumer la TC, m'identifier sur  l'utilitaire air-port, Actualiser les Réseaux etc etc A PLUSIEURS  REPRISES DANS L'ESPOIRE DE VOIRE LA SUITE DE MON FILM.

A mon avis j'ai été claire et donné beaucoup de précisions. Si j'ai  manqué un détailles n'hésitez pas à me demander.

Maintenant je demande de l'aide à toutes personnes ayant eu le même cas  et/ou toutes autres personnes ayant une idée sur l'origine de ce  problème et qui peut m'être utile.


Je vous en remercie à l'avance.


_Info : Ça dois faire environ 1,5 ans que je connais le monde de  Mac. A ce jour j'ai connu aucun bug, difficultés ou toutes autres  problèmes sur ce système d'expo ni sur ces machines que je possède.  Après plus de 10 ans de galère sur Windobs j'ai juré de ne plus mettre 1  Franc dans cette grosse M....r.. de _


----------

